# Connecting to my mac with filezilla?



## shywolf91 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello,
I am trying to connect to my macbook pro from my windows desktop. I am using filezilla. Is it possible? How can it be done? I keep getting connection errors (connection refused).


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

What version of OS X? (newer versions removed default FTP options)

Did you enable FTP sharing in System Preferences -> Sharing? (Assuming you have older OS X version)


----------



## shywolf91 (Jun 16, 2012)

Headrush said:


> What version of OS X? (newer versions removed default FTP options)
> 
> Did you enable FTP sharing in System Preferences -> Sharing? (Assuming you have older OS X version)


I am using Mac OSX Mountain Lion. I have file sharing and remote login enable.

I can connect using ssh+ip address, but I am unable to connect using my mac's hostname...


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

There's your problem, the default GUI for enabling FTP was removed in OS X.
(not considered secure enough)

Apparently full functionality is still there and can be enabled: http://mac-user-blog.blogspot.ca/2012/08/enabling-ftp-on-with-mountain-lion.html


----------

